# Tags field causing problems - can't post



## Starbuck (May 24, 2011)

I'm having a weird problem. I'm trying to post in MISC->ETHNIC FOOD section of the Forum but seem to be unable to do so. I have written the whole post, completed the title, chosen "other" (as it is not a recipe) and tried submitting.

The system returned a message telling me that the maximum number of tags I was trying to submit has exceeded max. number of tags allowed. Although I have left this field empty?!

Later I tried submitting with some tags, ordinary ones and less so, but stil no luck. What couls be wrong here?

Thanx!
A.


----------



## FrankZ (May 24, 2011)

I can not seem to replicate your issue, but I will pass this up the chain.


----------



## Janet H (May 24, 2011)

Can you tell me what browser you are using?


----------



## Starbuck (May 24, 2011)

Firefox, latest


----------

